# General > The Literature Network >  Log In Problems!

## AuntShecky

On my desktop I have a short cut to the Lit Net site. Once I click it all I have to do is type in my password and click "log in." Lately, however, every time I try to log in this way I get a "502"--"Bad Gateway" -error message on my screen.

I tried typing in the complete URL address manually through "Google" and experienced the same problem.

The only way I've managed to get on the site this afternoon is through an old link from one of my postings.

I wonder if some tech wizard could tell me what the heck I'm doing wrong!

P.S.--
And I just tried to read someone's post in the Short Story Forum and that pesky 502 message popped up again!


Thanks!

----------


## tailor STATELY

Hi Auntie.

502's and others (522's?) have been a daily occurrence with my experience of LitNet for some time.

My glitch of the day (today) is not being able to post with my Opera browser, though I can read posts: worked yesterday.

Today I can post using my Firefox browser. A few months ago I could only post using a legacy Safari browser (think Macintosh) on my Win 10 laptop... go figger... and even then there was only a short window of time (20 seconds?) to paste my post into a small dialogue box before the opportunity timed out.

And still the duplicate bug.. it rears its head in a variety of scenarios.

On occasion the "Go Advanced" option will become unavailable too... but that's been a while as I've been able to use it for a while now.

Trying to edit a post still has its quirky charms too.

My only suggestion for we end users is to be patient and try many different browsers when one doesn't seem to work optimally and hope and pray the powers that be will attend to the problems at hand.

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor STATELY

----------


## AuntShecky

Thank you, Tailor. I've had some of the similar problems which you describe. I tried accessing the site just now by my usual way and it worked. Perhaps it's akin to the intermittent cable tv glitches blamed on "sun spots!" 

If it happens again I'll try a different browser.

----------


## ennison

I often get logged out within three minutes of logging in and have to log in again. Often several times. Infamy, infamy . It's got it in for me.

----------


## Ecurb

The site was working well for me for months, but in the last 2-3 weeks I can't access it (sometimes), I can't use advanced features (all the time), and it takes a long time to access posts even when it's working well. This has happened before, and corrected itself after a few weeks. Nonetheless, I think it may be one reason the site isn't as well traveled as previously.

----------


## Ecurb

Today the site is working for me. It has worked only sporadically for the last 2 months. One strange thing: when I couldn't access the forums using WiFi, I could turn off my WiFi on my phone,and the site would work fine again. However, this meant that I couldn't post unless I wanted to type on my phone.

----------

